# Arborist wanted



## Teamgtree&lawn

Team Green Landscape & Tree service is quickly growing in the Kansas city area, I'm looking to hire an isa certified arborist as well as a few ground workers. I have climbing gear you can use or if you have your own that's even better. The positions can be either full or part time, you must have a valid drivers license as well as experince operating chainsaws, pole saws, lawnmowers, etc. Please send resumes to [email protected].
Thanks,
James


----------



## jeo73

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> Team Green Landscape & Tree service is quickly growing in the Kansas city area, I'm looking to hire an isa certified arborist as well as a few ground workers. I have climbing gear you can use or if you have your own that's even better. The positions can be either full or part time, you must have a valid drivers license as well as experince operating chainsaws, pole saws, lawnmowers, etc. Please send resumes to [email protected].
> Thanks,
> James


what with the certification crap, is just a piece of paper, that a person with a brain can pass, heck an idiot wit a year can pass and would have no practical experience, but u know more, right


----------



## treeslayer

what is a climber going to do with a lawnmower?


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> what is a climber going to do with a lawnmower?



I hear ya slayer.. lawn boy is looking for a climber!


----------



## ljhwolf

*Cert. Arborist*

I currently live in Calif. & am willing to relocate. I have 27 yrs exp. in tree climbing, spraying, estimating and bucket truck. Pls E-mail me @ [email protected]. Thanx, Larry


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn

ljhwolf said:


> I currently live in Calif. & am willing to relocate. I have 27 yrs exp. in tree climbing, spraying, estimating and bucket truck. Pls E-mail me @ [email protected]. Thanx, Larry



Right now I could get you set up in my business in 1-2 years if you're still interested, maybe even next year. I'm finishing my last year of high school and I'm going to be enrolling in an isa program asap. if you're still interested shoot me an email [email protected].
Thanks,
James


----------



## lxt

LMFAO......your in highschool & going to enroll in an ISA program ASAP, a man just replied to a pimply faced kid whos pocket rocket jumps up when he goes potty............a guy with 27 years experience!

people like you should not be allowed to post on here....what a slap in the face....get some one set up in 1-2years.....with what? psst...pilot to gunner break out the oxyclean!

what an insulting proposition you have posted, someone should erase this!!!!

& he wants someone with a valid drivers license...HA!!! your still on a cinderella license.....grass hacker!!!


LMFAO..............



LXT...................


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn

lxt said:


> LMFAO......your in highschool & going to enroll in an ISA program ASAP, a man just replied to a pimply faced kid whos pocket rocket jumps up when he goes potty............a guy with 27 years experience!
> 
> people like you should not be allowed to post on here....what a slap in the face....get some one set up in 1-2years.....with what? psst...pilot to gunner break out the oxyclean!
> 
> what an insulting proposition you have posted, someone should erase this!!!!
> 
> & he wants someone with a valid drivers license...HA!!! your still on a cinderella license.....grass hacker!!!
> 
> 
> LMFAO..............
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...................





I'm not sure why they let dumb fuc$ like you on here, Please tell me what's wrong with wanting to succeed at a young age. I've had the chance to intern with a local company with trimming, removals, spraying. NOW KEEP IN MIND, I JUST WATCHED !!!!!!! I didn't do it, but I plan on doing it in the future. Now tell me what's wrong with that ? Also I have a valid Kansas drivers license, and wtf grass hacker ? I only use the best equipment and chemicals I can buy. Instead of bashing, why don't you go pick on someone your own size ?
Thanks,
James Rosa


----------



## tree MDS

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> I'm not sure why they let dumb fuc$ like you on here, Please tell me what's wrong with wanting to succeed at a young age. I've had the chance to intern with a local company with trimming, removals, spraying. NOW KEEP IN MIND, I JUST WATCHED !!!!!!! I didn't do it, but I plan on doing it in the future. Now tell me what's wrong with that ? Also I have a valid Kansas drivers license, and wtf grass hacker ? I only use the best equipment and chemicals I can buy. Instead of bashing, why don't you go pick on someone your own size ?
> Thanks,
> James Rosa



Lol. It's a tough crowd James.. maybe you're getting ahead of yourself just a wee bit though?


----------



## lxt

Best equipment & chemicals....LMFAO, what... you jump in moms caravan & head to walmart to get sparkplugs for the yardman 2000 & some weed n feed.

Please......you put out an advertisement!! & serious people with more experience in the trade than you have in life answer!! thinking its a potential job lead!

You are young & dumb for sure to post what you did, some day you`ll think about it & realize how foolish you were.....for right now jimmy you keep cutting grass & delivering the news paper...it`ll keep the callouses off your hands!.......lol, pick on someone my own size 



LXT................


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn

lxt said:


> Best equipment & chemicals....LMFAO, what... you jump in moms caravan & head to walmart to get sparkplugs for the yardman 2000 & some weed n feed.
> 
> Please......you put out an advertisement!! & serious people with more experience in the trade than you have in life answer!! thinking its a potential job lead!
> 
> You are young & dumb for sure to post what you did, some day you`ll think about it & realize how foolish you were.....for right now jimmy you keep cutting grass & delivering the news paper...it`ll keep the callouses off your hands!.......lol, pick on someone my own size
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................





Wtf dude,
Back off already !!!!!!!, I only buy from the best places Lesco, and Arnold's Lawn & garden(wright dealer). I drive a 2005 Chevy 2500hd Duramax and pull a 16' enclosed trailer. Just back off dude, idk if that will happen or not. I'm just trying to grow my business, but really what's wrong with that ?
Thanks,
James


----------



## treemandan

Rule number one in tree work ( and just about anything else) Stand your ground.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Rule number one in tree work ( and just about anything else) Stand your ground.





Maybe you need to read the thread in its entirety & then you`ll see why im being hard on the guy!

trying to grow a biz is cool....BUT, to come on here & put out an advertisement for a climber......at your LEVEL??? c`mon, in these hard times guys/gals are seriously looking for work.... only to find out that 1-2 years later the offer might be on the table, an offer from a kid in high school ...who probably hasnt even been hit with biz tax, self employment tax or tax at any level.

you say you have gear for some one to use.......gear that you never have used!! Im just seeing this from the angle of a guy with 27 yrs exp, a family & in need of a job!! I gaurantee that poster read what you replied & called you every name in the book.

run your grass service....thats cool, but dont think about trees untill you work under someone/company for atleast 3 years...& then you`ll just start scratching the surface! good luck in what you do & may you be successful.


LXT.................


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Maybe you need to read the thread in its entirety & then you`ll see why im being hard on the guy!
> 
> trying to grow a biz is cool....BUT, to come on here & put out an advertisement for a climber......at your LEVEL??? c`mon, in these hard times guys/gals are seriously looking for work.... only to find out that 1-2 years later the offer might be on the table, an offer from a kid in high school ...who probably hasnt even been hit with biz tax, self employment tax or tax at any level.
> 
> you say you have gear for some one to use.......gear that you never have used!! Im just seeing this from the angle of a guy with 27 yrs exp, a family & in need of a job!! I gaurantee that poster read what you replied & called you every name in the book.
> 
> run your grass service....thats cool, but dont think about trees untill you work under someone/company for atleast 3 years...& then you`ll just start scratching the surface! good luck in what you do & may you be successful.
> 
> 
> LXT.................



I definatley see your points and agree and thank you for being outspoken enough to say it. I was just reciting some of the rules for educational purposes. I can see you know rule number one pretty good.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya slayer.. lawn boy is looking for a climber!



Must of heard how good the money is.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn

lxt said:


> Maybe you need to read the thread in its entirety & then you`ll see why im being hard on the guy!
> 
> trying to grow a biz is cool....BUT, to come on here & put out an advertisement for a climber......at your LEVEL??? c`mon, in these hard times guys/gals are seriously looking for work.... only to find out that 1-2 years later the offer might be on the table, an offer from a kid in high school ...who probably hasnt even been hit with biz tax, self employment tax or tax at any level.
> 
> you say you have gear for some one to use.......gear that you never have used!! Im just seeing this from the angle of a guy with 27 yrs exp, a family & in need of a job!! I gaurantee that poster read what you replied & called you every name in the book.
> 
> run your grass service....thats cool, but dont think about trees untill you work under someone/company for atleast 3 years...& then you`ll just start scratching the surface! good luck in what you do & may you be successful.
> 
> 
> LXT.................




No,
I just got involved in the industry because my customers wanted me to do the work instead of another company. You even said if I were to join isa during collage it's stupid, I've had 2 years with another good friend that owns a good size company. Yes I do pay taxes and maybe you're right about that, I talked to larry and I'll keep his contact info until I need another climber. Sorry LXT, good luck to you to ! No hard feelings bro.
Thanks,
James


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn

lxt said:


> LMFAO......your in highschool & going to enroll in an ISA program ASAP, a man just replied to a pimply faced kid whos pocket rocket jumps up when he goes potty............a guy with 27 years experience!
> 
> people like you should not be allowed to post on here....what a slap in the face....get some one set up in 1-2years.....with what? psst...pilot to gunner break out the oxyclean!
> 
> what an insulting proposition you have posted, someone should erase this!!!!
> 
> & he wants someone with a valid drivers license...HA!!! your still on a cinderella license.....grass hacker!!!
> 
> 
> LMFAO..............
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...................


It's 2016 now an i'm ISA certified and have another ISA certified arborist as a crew leader with another four people working for me, i really wish i could drop kick you in face right now. Yes it wasn't wise to post so young but whatever we all make mistakes and nobody is perfect.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn

lxt said:


> Best equipment & chemicals....LMFAO, what... you jump in moms caravan & head to walmart to get sparkplugs for the yardman 2000 & some weed n feed.
> 
> Please......you put out an advertisement!! & serious people with more experience in the trade than you have in life answer!! thinking its a potential job lead!
> 
> You are young & dumb for sure to post what you did, some day you`ll think about it & realize how foolish you were.....for right now jimmy you keep cutting grass & delivering the news paper...it`ll keep the callouses off your hands!.......lol, pick on someone my own size
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


if only i could tell you how far i've come and learned so much in the past 6 years, College educated and degreed and ISA certified now.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Good job. But I know some guys with all kinds of certifications i wouldn't even trust to run my ropes.


----------



## pdqdl

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> It's 2016 now an i'm ISA certified and have another ISA certified arborist as a crew leader with another four people working for me, i really wish i could drop kick you in face right now. Yes it wasn't wise to post so young but whatever we all make mistakes and nobody is perfect.



I'm glad you are setting yourself up well for success, I wish you well. 

Some advice? Don't be wishing for opportunities for getting even over past offenses. An awful lot of guys get onto this website and work out their frustrations with life by hammering on strangers on the internet.

If you spend any part of your life dwelling on past injuries, you will just grow increasingly bitter and angry. So many customers that will do you dirty, employees that fail their obligations and rip you off, so many zillions of potential customers that will scorn your offers and tell you all about the errors on your proposals. Really, there isn't enough time in this world to hang on to past insults, particularly anyone you hear an opinion from on the internet.

Let your planned success be the revenge you exact upon the naysayers. It sounds to me like you have chosen a career and worked hard to develop it as a business plan. I wish that I had planned so well.


----------



## KenJax Tree

My post wasn't directed at him or his accomplishments. I wasn't even a member when this thread was started.


----------



## pdqdl

You are ok in my book, should anyone ever ask me.

I think he is carrying a bit of a chip on his shoulder from comments in 2010. Maybe some maturity and bigger problems than internet comments will temper his responses a bit. I cannot hope too much for that though; there are an awful lot of old-timers on this site that have nothing kind to say to anyone.


----------



## hseII

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> It's 2016 now an i'm ISA certified and have another ISA certified arborist as a crew leader with another four people working for me, i really wish i could drop kick you in face right now. Yes it wasn't wise to post so young but whatever we all make mistakes and nobody is perfect.



Let it Roll like water off a duck's back. 

Don't hold on to that bitterness: it will kill you.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn

pdqdl said:


> I'm glad you are setting yourself up well for success, I wish you well.
> 
> Some advice? Don't be wishing for opportunities for getting even over past offenses. An awful lot of guys get onto this website and work out their frustrations with life by hammering on strangers on the internet.
> 
> If you spend any part of your life dwelling on past injuries, you will just grow increasingly bitter and angry. So many customers that will do you dirty, employees that fail their obligations and rip you off, so many zillions of potential customers that will scorn your offers and tell you all about the errors on your proposals. Really, there isn't enough time in this world to hang on to past insults, particularly anyone you hear an opinion from on the internet.
> 
> Let your planned success be the revenge you exact upon the naysayers. It sounds to me like you have chosen a career and worked hard to develop it as a business plan. I wish that I had planned so well.


pdqdl,
Believe me i've gotten a fair taste of the real world with, insane customers that attempt to sue me, crazy employees with drug problems, and just plain rude clients who shouldn't be talking to people like me. Yes your right that i probably shouldn't be seeking revenge but just kinda of a bad week and seeing all what everyone else said had me fired up breifley.


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> You are ok in my book, should anyone ever ask me.
> 
> I think he is carrying a bit of a chip on his shoulder from comments in 2010. Maybe some maturity and bigger problems than internet comments will temper his responses a bit. I cannot hope too much for that though; there are an awful lot of old-timers on this site that have nothing kind to say to anyone.



I remember the thread,, I never said anything (suprise) and not saying anything now,,,
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> pdqdl,
> Believe me i've gotten a fair taste of the real world with, insane customers that attempt to sue me, crazy employees with drug problems, and just plain rude clients who shouldn't be talking to people like me. Yes your right that i probably shouldn't be seeking revenge but just kinda of a bad week and seeing all what everyone else said had me fired up breifley.



If being patient and understanding of other folks' rudeness isn't easy for you, just try to remember this old saying repeated by the "Dear Abby" columnist, back in the 1970's: _Time wounds all heels_.


----------

